# Victoria meetup?



## chazmonet

Hey all, anyone from Victoria BC? I’m not necessarily trying to organize a formal support group or anything but would really just like to actually meet other people with ibs. I am new to this site and it is interesting to read posts from other people with ibs, but it would be great to actually chat with someone about ibs in person. I’m 23 years old, a student, and a teaching assistant. I would love to meet anyone who is also dealing with ibs and the problems it presents related to school, work, socializing, etc. Just reply here or message me (I think you can do that on this site?) if you are interested. Hopefully a few of us can grab a coffee or something. Or, if someone does know of a support group, let me know. Cheers


----------



## wondwand

If you are serious about finding other people with IBS I would start a MeetUp yourself. Don't wait. I just started one and in less than one month 7 people have joined. This is an invisible disease, so we have to go out of our way to find people.The cost of MeetUp ranges from 9-15 US dollars a month, so if you value your health and peace of mind I'd try it out.Just my 2 cents worth....Search for IBS on MeetUp and you can find some remote groups to join.


----------



## chazmonet

Wondwand, thanks for the post. Maybe I will try Meetup, although I'm not sure if I would get any more replies there.


----------



## overitnow

Well I am an old guy, at 64, but I would love to hava a coffee and a chat, if you like. I live in the Mt. Doug area and go to U Vic for one class 3 days a week, so if that is where you teach, that would be really easy. If you are at Comosun, we could find somewhere else, I am sure.Let me know.Mark


----------



## sarahinvictoria

Hi, I live in Victoria. I'm a 34 year old Mum ( teacher too) and have suffered from IBS for as long as I can remember. I'd be happy to chat or email with you. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kelly Chow

Hi, my name is Kelly Chow and I have had IBS for a long period of time but since then, I have been in remission and have been actively meeting with IBS sufferers in person as well as online to help better their lives. Through the years I have attained alot of knowledge around IBS and although everyone is different with their symptoms, there are often treatments available that are generally beneficial to the wider audiences of IBS. I will be in Vancouver for a period of time and may take the ferry over to Victoria. I may be able to meet up if the timing works out! Let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## chazmonet

Dear Mark, sarahinvictoria, and Kelly Chow, thanks for your replies! It would be great if we could organize a meet-up. Kelly Chow, if you are planning on visiting Victoria in the near future perhaps we could all try to work something out for while you are in town? I will send everyone a message about my availability and we can try to co-ordinate.


----------



## Mohammed

Hello All, I am a 34 year old guy with IBS D living in Kent in the UK its my pleasure to meet up and do chat with people have the same problem since i really feel upset with this disease which affect my normal life. This is my email if anyone interested [email protected] Cheers


----------



## OBrien3160

chazmonet said:


> Hey all, anyone from Victoria BC? I'm not necessarily trying to organize a formal support group or anything but would really just like to actually meet other people with ibs. I am new to this site and it is interesting to read posts from other people with ibs, but it would be great to actually chat with someone about ibs in person. I'm 23 years old, a student, and a teaching assistant. I would love to meet anyone who is also dealing with ibs and the problems it presents related to school, work, socializing, etc. Just reply here or message me (I think you can do that on this site?) if you are interested. Hopefully a few of us can grab a coffee or something. Or, if someone does know of a support group, let me know. Cheers


Hi,I am new to this site. I live in Victoria by Hillside Mall. I would be into meeting up with anyone else around here. I don't know anyone else with similar problems.-Rory


----------



## mini13

chazmonet said:


> Hey all, anyone from Victoria BC? I'm not necessarily trying to organize a formal support group or anything but would really just like to actually meet other people with ibs. I am new to this site and it is interesting to read posts from other people with ibs, but it would be great to actually chat with someone about ibs in person. I'm 23 years old, a student, and a teaching assistant. I would love to meet anyone who is also dealing with ibs and the problems it presents related to school, work, socializing, etc. Just reply here or message me (I think you can do that on this site?) if you are interested. Hopefully a few of us can grab a coffee or something. Or, if someone does know of a support group, let me know. Cheers


Hey ChazmonetI am a 23 year old SFU student from Vancouver, BC. I know its not Victoria but I have been trying to find someone in my area to meet up with who can relate to school life and dealing with IBS. If you are ever in Vancouver I would love to grab coffee with you if you are still interested? I do occasionally visit Victoria as well. I know your post is from some time ago so hopefully you still check this site







.Hope to hear from you!


----------



## overitnow

I'm off to Mexico over Reading Break--first time ever to go there







--but I will be back in town at the end of February. If there is a potential group, here, maybe we could find a table somewhere and drain a pot. I'm down at Dockside Green and we have a pretty good coffee porch here, if the sun ever comes out again...Someone needs to send some PMs around.Mark


----------



## clifton

overitnow said:


> I'm off to Mexico over Reading Break--first time ever to go there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --but I will be back in town at the end of February. If there is a potential group, here, maybe we could find a table somewhere and drain a pot. I'm down at Dockside Green and we have a pretty good coffee porch here, if the sun ever comes out again...Someone needs to send some PMs around.Mark


I live in victoria, suffered with IBS for 10 years, would like to join a meetup if one is available.Clifton


----------

